#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Tamatave / Toamasina and surrounds

## baldrick

Toamasina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or its frog name , Tamatave

a few pics from a tiki tour around town in a pus pus ( samlor )

as it is a sunday , not much action on the streets , though as you will see in some of the photos , most people head down to the beach , not to swim , just meander around and eat and drink.

DD - I have fcuked up the spelling of the filename in the pics , so if the google foo is important to you , you can spend the time fixing it - I could not be arsed

----------


## Bangyai

Looks like the back of beyond .....my kinda town ! Always wanted to go to Madagascar but its not going to happen now so thanks for posting these pictures and reminding me why I wanted to go .

----------


## baldrick

for another sunday outing - 80 k north of Toamasina is a hotel resturant called La Pirogue - takes a good 2 hours as the roads are a bit crap

Hôtel La Pirogue à Mahambo | Pirogue Mahambo

----------


## BobR

Thank you, for the nice pictures.

----------


## corned dog

Looks chilled out mate Are you on holiday

----------


## baldrick

Ivoloina Zoological Park is not far north of Toamasina - about 10klms

GPS co-ordinates  18° 3'29.52"S   49°21'30.90"E

it has a few Lemurs etc in cages , but because it is set in the countryside it attracts the wild Lemur population to visit their MKP'd mates

I just took a few photos of the caged , and one wild one coaxed in by some sugar cane , and went for a stroll around on the walking tracks.

if you are keen they offer the nocturnal tours etc - but I'd rather be in a bar.
















































and just some typical humpy beside the river




and typical river transport



and typical road haulage device - more human power for bigger load

----------


## Naja Tom

Great pics.  Enjoyed looking at them.

----------


## bobo746

good pics mate looks very cruisy. any nite life ?

----------


## baldrick

I am there for work - but I get sundays off  :Very Happy: 

only in the puritan west in a small/medium sized city would you worry that there was no nightlife  :Very Happy:

----------


## porno frank

From the pics of the town. It looks like a real rough place to visit sort of like rio de janeiro or medellin. Also liked the nature pics of the jungle.

----------


## baldrick

got the GoSemiPro mounted on the klingon and the power supply sorted - minor modifications will be required as it has a tendency to slide off the mount and hang by its USB plug until I notice it - lucky it has not vanished on me



So I went for a test run in the suburbs of Tamatave 

behold its shaky glory

----------


## taxexile

great stuff, nearly six minutes and no shops, no cars, no concrete.

----------


## wasabi

Thank you for sharing. Not many places left in the world where you can go back 75 years in time travel. Still there must be some internet connection if your pictures are visible.

----------


## cdnski12

Pretty tough looking neighbourhoods in your video. I don't think I'd go there at night. Great still photos.

----------


## Dillinger

watched all of that, expecting you to be mugged at some point. nice video, just needs a bit of reggae dubbing over to take the eeriness away

----------


## baldrick

another video I took in 2011 showing route national 5  and bazaar ankinkirihiry ( or similar )

----------


## baldrick

La Chocolatiere - handmade Malagasy Chocolates - very different to western chocolates as the native cocoa is different

Madagascar :: Madagascar Chocolate

 18° 9'21.08"S   49°24'57.14"E

right in downtown Tamatave

----------


## misskit

The ones with the rhum are the best. WOW! POW!

All gone now.

----------


## kingwilly

I like the jungle and river pics. Is there much of a tourist industry there or is it all pretty much head ache material?

----------


## baldrick

a few tourists - not too hard to get around as long as you are not overly stupid

the roads are not very good , so air travel is the preferred to get from place to place.

Nosy Be and Ille saint Marie are popular french/euro tourist destinations , but the national parks with the wildlife attract the geriatric treehuggers .

elections have just finished after a period of 5 years of "coup" appointed govt and for the first time the loser has not had to flee the country ( yet )

----------


## Cujo

Still there? What are you doing there?

----------


## baldrick

werkin - dunno how much longer I will be here - coming up to 4 years now

----------


## Cujo

> werkin - dunno how much longer I will be here - coming up to 4 years now


I know werkin, but werkin at what?
Beautiful place but don't you get bored?

----------


## baldrick

> but werkin at what?


me job , building sh1t and making it werk   :Smile:  - plant is in the ramp up phase now




> Beautiful place but don't you get bored?


eh ?  bored with work ? or bored with the country ?  should I go to Bournemouth instead ?
I do 6 weeks on and 2 weeks off with airfares to wherever

----------


## Cujo

sounds good.

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice thread. I was thinking about greening the OP, but he's a Convict, so decided not to...  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> ice thread. I was thinking about greening the OP, but he's a Convict, so decided not to...


Just greened baldrick and redded BB to right the Universe again.

----------


## Teflon Don

> I am there for work - but I get sundays off 
> 
> only in the puritan west in a small/medium sized city would you worry that there was no nightlife


What kind of work do you do there ?

----------


## baldrick

as per this post

https://teakdoor.com/travel-the-world...ml#post2705438

----------


## Humbert

Great pics Baldrick. Now back to worK! Looks a lot nicer than Surin.

----------


## baldrick

Aerial view of the plant

on the left you can see stockpiles of sulphur ( to make sulphuric acid ) , coal  ( to feed the powerstation ) and limestone ( to make lime slurry for neutralization of acidic slurry/tailings ) - all these commodities need to be shipped in , unloaded to trains , railed to site , then unloaded to the stockpiles

the 3 blue buildings are a 3 boiler 135 MegaWatt coal fired power station

----------


## baldrick

after talking about youtube vids on another thread , I searched tamatave and I think this video is worth sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

Great thread balders I'm loving the dirt track roads, though I can imagine that are a nightmare in the rain. Nice flesh vid above but was there none to be seen on your travels about the place? I read Madagascan girl can be hotter than hot.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Aye, 1, 2, 4, 9, and maybe 14 are nice, and 11 is pretty modalesque, but can't help thinking about all those people just milling around doing nothing... lots of lads walking down the road. Africa and Asia might be a nice combo for birds who want to fly away from there, but not so exciting a combo for general safety.

https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentRe...aspx?cid=15647
https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-ad...y-and-security

I guess Baldrick has acclimatised in general and is more relaxed about the risks than a newbie to there might be.

Still... worth following up the final:

----------

